# Mühle Glashütte Teutonia III Just Arrived



## Nessun Dorma

I have wanted to add a Mühle Glashütte to my collection for a long time, but they are very hard to come by here in North America. I kept looking for one on Chrono24 and elsewhere, but the prices were always well above what I was willing to pay. I finally found a brand new one from an AD in the UK and I put an offer that was actually less than what I was willing to pay. To my surprise the offer was accepted and soon my new Teutonia III was on its' way across the Atlantic.

The watch arrived today and it is even more stunning than what I had come to expect from the pictures. The enamel white dial almost sparkles in the right light and the coin-edge bezel is the best I have seen yet in this type of bezel. The watch even has the coin-edge on the bottom of the case around the exhibition display back. Very unique and quite unusual. The leather strap at first looks black, but in the right light it becomes apparent that it is in fact a very subtle dark blue and complements the heat-blued hands perfectly.

Here are a few pictures ...

View attachment 12992045
View attachment 12992053
View attachment 12992055
View attachment 12992059


p.s. I will also post in the German Forum as well


----------



## DiggerG

Very nice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonhao

Congrats. It looks every bit amazing as I’d seen in the pictures. I’d say as far as marine chronometer style watches go, the MG Teutonia III is one of the best out there. The more modern Teutonia II is an iconic timepiece as well. I’d have to pick either one up someday!


----------



## RobMc

Gorgeous watch! Congratulations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Copied to our Mühle forum.


----------



## Herby2000

A very classy dress watch indeed.


----------



## smittya

stunning


----------



## MLJinAK

Beautiful and classic. Great choice.


----------



## Louie777

Absolutely love it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix

Very nice.Enjoy!


----------



## Nessun Dorma

Thank you everyone for the kind words. The watch has hardly left my wrist since it arrived!


----------



## JLVox

love it


----------



## drdas007

Wow, what a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Walter Moore

Beautiful, nice watch


----------



## wjhoffmann

Very Classy.


----------



## nfetterly

All of the above, classy, beautiful watch


----------



## captainscott

Sweet love the white, beautiful watch


----------



## sprosinac

nice watch, Congrats

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Baberkhan

Coming back from the Teutonia II thread, I think that looked better but pretty sure this one has elements which was feedback received from customers.


----------



## Puma74

I have one of these.

Absolutely STUNNING looking piece! Many features and newonces are very desirable.

edited by mod


----------



## benny

nice


----------

